# Smoker quit is brisket still good?



## mikeyt48 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi all new here. Doing my first brisket today. Had pit set to 250, put the brisket on at 5:30am, went back to sleep around 6:30am and it was still going. Woke back up around 8:15am and the smoker was somehow off and was cool to the touch. Am I still good to start the process again since it wasn’t cooking that long? Brisket was trimmed and rubbed in a very salty rub and chilled in fridge for 16 hours. Help please?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 13, 2021)

your fine, keep it cooking


----------



## mikeyt48 (Jun 13, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> your fine, keep it cooking


Thank you so much!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 13, 2021)

Jim is right.  Keep going.  

Here's why:  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/40-to-140-in-4-a-guideline-and-what-to-consider.270191/

You should also consider using a separate programmable thermometer set up with high and low temp alarms to monitor your smoker.


----------



## TomCrump (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I lit my Summit yesterday, at 8:00 AM. After smoking a brisket, I just let the smoker run. At 10:00 AM today, the thermometer is still reading 250 F !  LOL


----------



## mikeyt48 (Jun 13, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jim is right.  Keep going.
> 
> Here's why:  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/40-to-140-in-4-a-guideline-and-what-to-consider.270191/
> 
> You should also consider using a separate programmable thermometer set up with high and low temp alarms to monitor your smoker.


Already looking for one to avoid this in the future. Any recommendations?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 13, 2021)

mikeyt48 said:


> Thank you so much!


by the way welcome to smf!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 13, 2021)

mikeyt48 said:


> Already looking for one to avoid this in the future. Any recommendations?



Inkbird is highly recommended. 
They offer several affordable and reliable digital probe thermometers with bluetooth and apps.
ThermoPro is another brand to consider.
Personally, I like the Inkbird IRF-4s.

Edit:  Welcome to SMF.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Your fine, just keep cooking it.
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana!
Do you know why or how it shut off?


----------



## mikeyt48 (Jun 13, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome to SMF from Indiana!
> Do you know why or how it shut off?


Appeared my dog tripped in the extension cord and it wiggled just enough out of the wall to turn it off.


----------

